# Nach "Willkommen" ist Schluss bei XP



## ragazzo (22. Januar 2004)

Ich hatte ein Problem mit dem Outlook Express (vermutlich ein Virus) und dann habe ich die Reparatur (mit der CD von Win XP) laufen lassen, nun erscheint nach dem Neustart noch dieses "Willkommen ..." und dann geht´s nicht mehr weiter. Macht keinen Rührer mehr der PC hängt sich an der Stelle auf (obwohl die Maus und der Curser noch funktionieren!). 

Hat da jemand einen Tipp?


----------



## dfd1 (22. Januar 2004)

Kommst du noch in den abgesicherten Modus?


----------



## ragazzo (22. Januar 2004)

Das hab ich noch nicht probiert. Wann und wo geht das?


----------



## Erpel (22. Januar 2004)

Während des Startvorgangs von Windows musst du an einer Stelle F8 drücken.


----------



## dfd1 (22. Januar 2004)

Bevor das Bild mit dem Balken kommt, und falls du es siehst, wärend ein weisser Balken über den Bildschirm rast.


----------



## aNero (23. Januar 2004)

Ich hab ein ähnliches problem... wollte gerade n neues Thread öffnen und hab doch noch das hier gefunden...

also bei mir kommt direckt immer die auswahl für normal start, abgesicherter modus ect. 
egal was ich dort anwähle kommt sovort ein blauer bildschirm indem steht das ein problem entstanden ist und windos beendet wurde um nicht beschädigt zu werden... und dan ein hinweis das neue hardware und software dafür verantwortlich sein könnte... 
ich habe erst gestern Gothic2: Die nacht der Raben installiert... vieleicht liegt es daran... bitte helft mir ich bin pleite und dan noch die reperatur -__-

THX im voraus


----------



## janomerico (3. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

Ein Freund von mir hat das selbe Problem wie du, aNero! Er kann nicht mal in den abgesicherten Modus! Also falls du oder sonst jemand in den 10 Monaten eine Lösung gefunden hat, wäre es nett, wenn du er sie hier posten könnte!


----------



## Giftzwerg (3. Oktober 2004)

schonmal memtest laufen lassen ob der RAM OK is? nicht dass der sich verabschiedet hat.
Der memtest ist bei jeder LinuxCD dabei oder man kann sich den kostenlos im Netz runterladen (passt auf eine Diskette). Bei XP würde das wunderbar passen dasses abstürzt wenn es auf defekte Speicherzellen beim booten zugreift

edit: schonmal versucht die "letzte als funktionierend bekannte Konfiguration" zu booten?


----------



## xCondoRx (3. Oktober 2004)

Giftzwerg hat gesagt.:
			
		

> edit: schonmal versucht die "letzte als funktionierend bekannte Konfiguration" zu booten?



so wie ich das verstanden habe, kommt, egal bei welcher option, der bluescreen..
da kommt man wohl nur noch mit der reparaturkonsole ran..


----------



## janomerico (4. Oktober 2004)

Richtig, Condor.. Reperaturkonsole? Was ist das?

Edit: Hab gerade gelesen, dass das ein Programm auf der Betriebssystem-CD ist. Er hat auch schon versucht, Windows damit zu starten, aber dazu muss man doch im BIOS irgendwie einstellen, dass die CD beim booten schon geladen wird, oder? Nur wie geht das? 
Eine Startdiskette hat er übrigens nicht...


----------



## xCondoRx (4. Oktober 2004)

Du musst im Bios einstellen, dass von CD gebootet wird.. Wie das geht steht hier:

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?t=173705


----------



## aNero (4. Oktober 2004)

Also es ist warscheinlich hart das zu sagen aber ich hatte nur eine möglichkeit... 
ich sag nur "format c:/"

am besten die ganze festplatte in nen anderen Rechner einbauen daten sichern und formatieren...

greez kuni


----------



## xCondoRx (4. Oktober 2004)

Man sollte es immer erst versuchen mit der Reparaturkonsole.. Das schliesst natürlich ein, dass man ungefähr weiss, wo der Hund begraben liegt, bzw was man gemacht hat, bevor der Rechner nicht mehr lief (Treiber etc.).. Wenn das nichts hilft ist format c: wirklich die letzte Chance..


----------



## aNero (5. Oktober 2004)

naja... allerdings wars bei mir ja so das ich im grunde nichts gemacht habe ergo keine ahnung was los war... 

naja.. auf jeden Fall viel Glück


----------



## xCondoRx (5. Oktober 2004)

Die Antwort Nummer 1 bei der Frage "Was hast denn gemacht, dass es nicht mehr geht?"

Antwort: Nichts..


----------



## aNero (6. Oktober 2004)

hm... wen man beim letzten mal nur mal schnell was auf ne disk ziehen muss dan kann man doch nicht viel kaputtmachen oder?


----------



## janomerico (12. Oktober 2004)

Hallo, 

Danke für den Link, werd das gleich mal weiterleiten. Soweit ich weiss, hat er bzw sein Bruder zuletzt Windows upgedatet oder das SP2 installiert. Auf jedenfall hat er etwas installiert und danach konnte er ihn nicht mehr hinauffahren.


----------



## janomerico (13. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

Okay, er hat es jetzt in die Reparaturkonsole geschafft, aber...was nun? was muss er für einen befehl eingeben? ?(


----------



## xCondoRx (14. Oktober 2004)

Das kommt drauf an was man in der Konsole machen will.. Was hat er denn installiert bevor der Rechner nicht mehr ging?


----------



## da_ruler00 (14. Oktober 2004)

man man man..
Das trifft sich ja perekt mit den ganzen Sachen hier denn ich habe ebenfalls ein problem in der art!
Wenn ich den PC meiner Schwester starte fragt er mich ob ich abgesichert, normal,...starten will und egal was ich anklicke, es erscheint ein Textfeld:"Bitte beliebige Taste drücken um Fortzufahren"  egal welche Taste ich drücke, kommt ein weiteres Feld: "Sie können den PC jetzt ausschalten"
Bisjetzt wurde mir nur geraten den Plattzumachen und neu aufzusetzen, das allerdings ist das nächste Problem weil Ihr CD-Rom Laufwerk defekt ist und sich nicht mehr öffnen lässt


----------



## xCondoRx (14. Oktober 2004)

Man könnte es in beiden Fällen mit der Systemwiederherstellung versuchen.. Dazu braucht man natürlich ein CD Laufwerk, das auch geht .. Wenn es nur daran liegt, dass man es nicht öffnen kann, öffne es doch manuell.. Da ist vorn ein kleines Loch.. Nadel reinstecken und schon ist das Fach entriegelt..


----------



## da_ruler00 (14. Oktober 2004)

Sie hat irgendwie geschafft dort einen riss reinzuhauen und es geht ja auch etwas auf, so ca. 1,5 cm denk ich ma. aber dann hakt es...habe schon versucht es rauszuziehen und so aber es klappt nicht. musste sogar mit hilfe einer pinzette eine cd rausziehen ...Die ist zum glück unbeschädigt geblieben


----------



## janomerico (14. Oktober 2004)

xCondoRx hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das kommt drauf an was man in der Konsole machen will.. Was hat er denn installiert bevor der Rechner nicht mehr ging?



Das Windowsupdate.. 

Gäbe es sonst eine andere Möglichkeit die Daten zu sichern, als die Festplatte auf einen anderen PC zu kopieren?


----------



## xCondoRx (15. Oktober 2004)

Wahrscheinlich könnte man noch ein Backup machen.. Ich würde mal versuchen alle Dienste, die du nicht brauchst abzuschalten und dann mal den Rechner versuchen zu booten.. In die Wiederherstellungskonsole/Reparaturkonsole gehen, LISTSVC eingeben.. Dann siehst du alle Dienste und ob sie aktiviert oder deaktiviert sind.. Mit disable kannst du die Dienste deaktivieren..

bsp.:
disable eventlog

Am besten alle Dienste deaktivieren, die man nicht unbedingt braucht.. Dazu kannst du dich hier orientieren:

http://www.windows-tweaks.info/html/dienste.html

Musst in der Konsole dann mal gucken, wie die Dienste genau heissen.. Wenn du mal einen nicht findest ist es auch nicht schlimm..


----------

